# buying engines...best places best prices?



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

as you can see to the left <-, i am new here, but am already 90% sure of what i want. i need to know where i can find the best prices/places for the rb26 and the s15 sr20, and the degree of difficulty for each swap...(for a 94-97 240)


thanks, and tell your moms hi for me... :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dear nub : please do a search before ppl starts flaming you.

rb26dett : there isn't a certain price for this clip.. some ppl got them for around 3200$, some ppl got them for around 6000 or even 8000$
s15sr20det : 5000-7000$ for front clip

those prices are just for the front clips. unless you are attempting this swap on your own (which you will never finish if you do) the labor for these swaps at a shop will run you about 3000$ if not more.
the mechanics of teh swap is rather simple but wiring is a HUGE bitch. difficulty of these swaps from a scale from 1-10, 10 being the highest, i rate them a 12. and dood.. 94 240sx is not even a s14.. and they stopped making s14's in 98, not 97..



BUCKO5 said:


> thanks, and tell your moms hi for me... :thumbup:


ur a total nub and you're already making mama jokes.. we're gonna have fun ripping u a new one


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

now for the other half of the question: where can i find these swaps/front clips?
let me worry about how skilled i am about putting a motor in a car, thanks

and i never said that i wanted just a s14, or when they started/stopped making them, so thanks for the info...

so you rate them as a 12 difficulty, and just because of the wiring, because you can buy the pre-made harness's, if i am not mistaken....

keep the info coming, and preferrably, more informative information (with less of being an @$$)


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

and the crack about your moms is just a way to start some kinda friendly conversation, but i have noticed that this forum mostly just makes fun of it's fellow members, as apossed to helping them out, or possibly answering their questions.....


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Here are a few place where I know you can get clips and motorsets. They all pretty much have similar prices. www.night7racing.com. Is the first, they carry both RB's and SR's. Same with www.phase2motortrend.com , they dont give prices on the clips for RB's online though. I think another place to find some clips would be www.jspec.com Hopefully,this helps you a little more than your other advice you got. Oh yeah, you should check out www.zilvia.net they have some links to places where you can buy clips and motorsets. Why do you want to do the RB26DETT swap instead of the RB25DET? It'll cost you alot less if you get the RB25 and there isnt much of a difference in hp either. NightX has 12 sec 1/4 miles with a stock RB25 in his S13.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey I forgot to tell you the RB25DET is not that hard to install. People make it out to be more than what it seems. SCC did the RB25DET swap just months ago. You can search for it or you give me your email and I'll give you a copy of it in word format.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> and dood.. 94 240sx is not even a s14.. and they stopped making s14's in 98, not 97..


Actually they did have S14's in 94 my is one of them. I know its a technicality  but he is somewhat right. They did have S14's in 94. Just like my parents bought a 96 Impala in 95.


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks alot, man....that's gonna keep me busy for a few days....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

madballa said:


> Actually they did have S14's in 94 my is one of them. I know its a technicality  but he is somewhat right. They did have S14's in 94. Just like my parents bought a 96 Impala in 95.


there are exceptions.. such as a ka24e in a 90 240sx


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

aren't there places that you can buy a pre-made wiring harness for the rb25 into the 240?


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> aren't there places that you can buy a pre-made wiring harness for the rb25 into the 240?


Good luck finding them. I haven't really seen or heard of them anywhere. 

Oh, and welcome to the board. Memphis, that's not TOO far from where I am.

Man, this import scene is EXPENSIVE; I'm glad I'm staying stock. As the other members said though, do a search to avoid reposts and useless questions. I still can't believe the prices of these engines, they're higher than Honda prices wow! If you're really dedicated to the constant work, do it. I know someone down in Mobile with an s14 that's SR20DET swapped. Yes, it took him a while and he's just finishing, but it will HAUL.

Oh, forgot to mention. If you see an S14 SE 5-speed for sale up there, hit me up, I'm still searching for one.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> aren't there places that you can buy a pre-made wiring harness for the rb25 into the 240?


Here I think this will answer any of your questions. http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0309scc_hybrid/ You can use the Skyline wiring harness and guages in your S14. That website is a step by step installation of a RB25DET into a S14. You really need to check it out.


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

rb25 looks to complicated i think i might just do the sr20


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

Actually the swap is realitively straight forward.

As for the wiring you use a stock r33 wiring harness and Jim Wolf can tune a r32 ecu for the swap. The pain is when it comes to the dash harness. This is where it you have to get creative. If you use the stock GTr guage cluster it fits in the hole, but not perfectly.

The GTR swap is no more difficult than the RB25 swap. If you use the Mckinney motorsports mounts the stock twin turbo setup even clears. If you do decide to do a swap try to get the entire front clip as it is already installed in a car so you have something to reference when doing your install.

I can get ahold of clips for a pretty good price, and i will hand pick them out (meaning no crap swaps). I will let my GTR V-Spec II front clip go for around $5000 if you are seriously interested.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I will tell you all what. I have done the RB26 swap into an s14 already, and I would be more than happy to start wiring up harnesses for people for a price of $500.00 all I need from you is the KA24 engine harness and the RB26 engine harness. I get it, and one day later I will send it back to you finished and ready to rock and roll! I am so sick of hearing about people hacking the shit out of there cars and running the entire skyline dash harness as well as the gauge cluster which doesnt fit and looks like shit. If you love your car enough to spend the money to swap it RB then spend a little cash or do some homework to do it right.
:thumbup:


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

*thanks to all.....*

sorry it took so long to reply to all of your posts...

(madballa)- thanks for the link

(nomellocreampig)- no comment :balls: 

(A.J.)- i decided to go with the rb25det swap, just for the price and eash of swap difference...send me some prices on one of those clips

(silzilla)- you could prob. make a little extra cash out of that deal, i might lust hit you up later, after i see how bad it will be....


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

and another thing...what are some (cheapER) good 17's that are popular with nissan's

(like the rota slipstream is to honda's)


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> and another thing...what are some (cheapER) good 17's that are popular with nissan's
> 
> (like the rota slipstream is to honda's)


5Zigen FNO1-RC's are pretty inexpensive and are of good quality. If you really want some good wheels get some Ray's Engineering wheels. www.mackinindustries.com carries all of their wheels and arent too expensive.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

nomellocreampig said:


> rb25 looks to complicated i think i might just do the sr20


It's gonna be just as easy as the SR. It'll cost about the same and you will be nailing 12 or 13 second 1/4 mile times stock RB. Also the engine only weighs about 180 more pounds than the KA w/o AC. So you will have about just the same handling. Braking is what you'll have to worry about.


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

madballa- thanks for the link, but no prices....


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

BUCKO5 said:


> madballa- thanks for the link, but no prices....


At night7racing you have to click on pic of engine of the clip and itll tell you. I think its somewhere around $3500 or so. Here is another link that has some pretty good prices. http://www.unstable-hybrids.com/jdmengines.htm I would think that they all have prices on how much the clips are but you could also email them to find out.


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

i meant there were no prices for the rims....


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Okay here is Ray's website http://www.rayswheels.co.jp/e_index.html You have to go to products and then wheels database. Then pick a kinds of Ray's wheels you wanna look at. I personally like the Gramlight's, Volk Racing TE37's and the Nismo wheels. After that pick a wheel. And then pick sizing table. The price is on the right but its in yen and I dont know what the current US dollar is going for in yen right now.  Have fun figuring that one out.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Here is 5 Zigen's website and they have a Dealer list to find locations near you and maybe their websites will have the prices. http://www.5zigenusa.com/


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.gruppe-s.com/Wheels/wheelspage.htm

cheapest wheels there


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks for everything guys...

what bolt pattern are the 89-94 fastbacks? and how hard is it to swap to the 5-bolt lug, for the 300zx brake upgrade?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

PCD is 4-114.3


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> http://www.gruppe-s.com/Wheels/wheelspage.htm
> 
> cheapest wheels there


WTF?? Since when did $500+ for one wheel become cheap?


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

inflation makes it possible...or, actully, i would hurt you, wouldn't it...


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

you guys put rb back into my consideration. but the only thing is i hafta have a/c illinois humidity is a bitch.. and would you have enough room under the hood to put turbo kits on it


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

it is POSSIBLE to put the a/c, right? what about power steering? i am asking just for the sake of knowing, neither of my cars now have a/c, one of them doesn't have p/s...ain't a problem with me, i just want that litte bit more power, but that was with basically stock 4-cylinder motor, now i might just put on p/s and/or a/c, depending on which one is easier/more helpful.....


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

nomellocreampig said:


> you guys put rb back into my consideration. but the only thing is i hafta have a/c illinois humidity is a bitch.. and would you have enough room under the hood to put turbo kits on it


Yes and yes. Check out the SCC install of the RB. They dont use it on theirs but its not hard to hook it up. You can always go with a bigger turbo.


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

talked to my dad he said i can prolly get a rb yay.. who said good things dont happen to bad people


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuk you. see, i'm mean, im bad. wheres my rb?


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

it was a stupid question, so i erased it....hehe


----------

